# Stunning betta art



## bettarainbow (Apr 15, 2011)

I found someone who can transform a betta photo into sort of betta art. I dont know how she did it but it is really good. I asked her how she did it and she wont tell me.
Any ideas how she did that ?? Just curious...


----------



## Flaretacious (Sep 8, 2011)

Looks almost like photo shop or Paint shop pro, one or the two... looks awesome


----------



## MMAsac (Aug 5, 2011)

its rather simple actually, if you use paint.net you just go to ink sketch and this is pretty much the end result!


----------



## MMAsac (Aug 5, 2011)

post your fish that you want, and I'll do it for you, piece of cake!


----------



## bettarainbow (Apr 15, 2011)

MMAsac said:


> post your fish that you want, and I'll do it for you, piece of cake!


Oh, so she used a software??? Grrrrrrrrr :hmm:

K, here is a fish that i want you to do.


----------



## Flaretacious (Sep 8, 2011)

I use Jasc Paint Shop pro to do all of my photo designs. its my favorite software to use. specially for making avatars.


----------



## MMAsac (Aug 5, 2011)

Here you go!!


----------



## betta lover1507 (Aug 6, 2011)

so pwetty betta fish >w<


----------



## Flaretacious (Sep 8, 2011)

nicely done..


----------



## mjoy79 (Jul 13, 2011)

Lol yeah and there are lots of iPhone and iPad apps that do all sorts of effects.very easy to do


----------



## TielBird101 (Sep 15, 2011)

I know! I can do that on my Kodak easyshare software. There's really nothing to it. You just cartoonize the pic you want.


----------



## OlivertheImpaler (Sep 21, 2011)

Lol the second one kinda looked better... more like a drawn picture and less computer graphics. However, both are very cool


----------

